# Good Books Megathread



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

On the Genealogy of Morals
Beyond Good and Evil
Ecce Homo
Thus Spoke Zarathustra
Transurfing Reality
How to win Friends and influence People

feel free to recommend us some good books


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

obesecel said:


> How to win Friends and influence People


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 4, 2019)

Nobody here read books


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 4, 2019)

me don't need no books


----------



## Enlil (Nov 4, 2019)

the manipulated man. by Esther Vilar


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sway: The Irresistible Pull of Irrational Behavior

Book by Ori Brafman and Rom Brafman


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 4, 2019)

The mystery method 
(Just kidding)


----------



## Kingse (Nov 4, 2019)

- Meditations by Marcus Aurelius
- Winning the Inner Game by L M Hall
- No More Mr. Nice Guy by R A Glover
- Sleight of Mouth by R Dilts
- Mind Lines by LM Hall
- 48 Laws of Power by R Greene
- The Control Book by P Masters
- Frame Control: Subconscious Conversational Dominance by G Hutton

You're welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 4, 2019)

‘Secret of cooking´ by hitler feat staline


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 4, 2019)

SIEGE by James Mason


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 4, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


It’s actually legit 

It’s one if the few time tested books that almost all successful businessmen have read

Lowkey learned a bit from it


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 4, 2019)

My 150+ books list








Mat’s 'read' books on Goodreads (186 books)


Mat has 186 books on his read shelf: Handbook of Attachment: Theory, Research, and Clinical Applications by Jude Cassidy, Avant l'histoire. L'évolution d...



www.goodreads.com





(0 stars are unrated because I read them quickly or might have listened to lectures over reading the book)


----------



## beyourself (Nov 4, 2019)

*I think Nietzche is irrelevant nowadays. Or at least I haven't stumbled upon any particularly worthy read of his (aside for general curiosity). Shopenhauer is far better @ being useful, but I'm not expert NGL*​


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 4, 2019)

As a youngcel , im thankfull , this site is so fucking cool ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 4, 2019)

Terrorist handbook
Anarchist cookbook


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> My 150+ books list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you read a lot of books, how come? A stoner who reads books is a very rare pokemon

(i also appreciate your list, found some very interesting titles there)


----------



## reptiles (Nov 4, 2019)

Goblin said:


>





I got the secret bro such be born a white chad or black tyrone


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 4, 2019)

obesecel said:


> you read a lot of books, how come? A stoner who reads books is a very rare pokemon
> 
> (i also appreciate your list, found some very interesting titles there)


I am a very curious and perfectionist individuals, I channel a lot of it in better understanding myself and the world. Nothing is as rewarding to me then when I observe myself positively transforming through my new understandings, and like for anything else, the rewards sort of become addictive, which fuels my desire to learn further.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I am a very curious and perfectionist individuals, I channel a lot of it in better understanding myself and the world. Nothing is as rewarding to me then when I observe yourself positively transforming through my new understandings, and like for anything else, the rewards sort of become addictive, which fuels my desire to learn further.


in which field do you study if it's not indiscreet ?


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I am a very curious and perfectionist individuals, I channel a lot of it in better understanding myself and the world. Nothing is as rewarding to me then when I observe yourself positively transforming through my new understandings, and like for anything else, the rewards sort of become addictive, which fuels my desire to learn further.


Did you do badly in school because of this?
I felt reflected reading this and I couldn't follow that desire as much as I wanted to because of bullshit in life, which affected my mind brutally and put me permanently into the stoicism mindset.


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 4, 2019)

streege said:


> in which field do you study if it's not indiscreet ?


Business/marketing, I wish I went into psychology.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 4, 2019)

obesecel said:


> On the Genealogy of Morals
> Beyond Good and Evil
> Ecce Homo
> Thus Spoke Zarathustra
> ...


Make your bed 
Mastery
Machiavelli the prince


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 4, 2019)

Idk if youd count manga as books but read berserk


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 4, 2019)

obesecel said:


> Did you do badly in school because of this?
> I felt reflected reading this and I couldn't follow that desire because of bullshit in life, which affected my mind brutally and put me permanently into the stoicism mindset.


Yeah a little, I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 4, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Sway: The Irresistible Pull of Irrational Behavior
> 
> Book by Ori Brafman and Rom Brafman


 extra overdose


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 4, 2019)

Relentless: From Good to Great to Unstoppable 

from Tim Grover


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 4, 2019)

The Art of War
Crime and Punishment


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> extra overdose


Have you even read it?


----------



## Justttt (Nov 4, 2019)

Mindset: The New Psychology of Success


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 4, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Have you even read it?


Based jew


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

the marshmallow effect by walter mischel

a very good book to understand your own self-control


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 4, 2019)

48 Laws of Power - Robert Greene 
Read this because its very legit. Just read the laws if you're lazy itll take like 20 mins


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 4, 2019)

The charisma myth


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 4, 2019)

Lemony snickets a series of unfortunate events


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 5, 2019)

How to Stop Balding - Pajeet Patel


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 5, 2019)

A child who is not embraced by its village will finally burn it down to feel it's warmth


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 5, 2019)

"Life and Times of a 5'2 balding Indian janitor - a memoir of slaying" by Pajeet Reyansh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> A child who is not embraced by its village will finally burn it down to feel it's warmth


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chad skips reading and fucks your oneitis while you study the laws of physics


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Chad skips reading and fucks your oneitis while you study the laws of physics


i allow it, can't pleasure my oneitis with a micropenis


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 5, 2019)

obesecel said:


> i allow it, can't pleasure my oneitis with a micropenis


brutal


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Chad skips reading and fucks your oneitis while you study the laws of physics


I just broke the entire value of this thread with one single comment


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 5, 2019)

reading and understanding all high IQ lookism thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> reading the 500 best books of the world


tbh jfl, books are cope mostly. Are Quora or something ? We (are supposed to be) one of the forefronts of the Blackpill

Only legit recommendation are books which are approved by high IQ Blackpillers. Cope anyways and movies are much better at releasing dopamine


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 5, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> reading and understanding all high IQ lookism thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> reading the 500 best books of the world
> 
> 
> tbh jfl, books are cope mostly. Are Quora or something ? We (are supposed to be) one of the forefronts of the Blackpill
> ...


every single thing in this world is a cope, you decide how you cope. get lost.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 5, 2019)

Books are cope and mostly a waste of time. Most people don't enjoy reading except for the fact it makes them feel smarter and superior which is merely a cope cause looks = everything.
Unless you get actual profit out of it in the real world don't waste your time on it


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 5, 2019)

obesecel said:


> every single thing in this world is a cope, you decide how you cope. get lost.


I am coping

but which one is delusional

looks / confidence / personality is the prime indicator of attractiveness


looks? Who would have guessed. And looks do not only help in attracting females, there are many other proven facts what good looks can cause 


So if you intend to advance in life, what will help you more

the best Psychology books or the best Lookism threads?

Both are copes in their way, the intention to advance in life is a cope too, everything is


But what will really help you?

And I also bet you really learn more from for example high IQ Lookism threads, and you also apply more from these threads into your daily life


I was coping hard with this bluepill and redpill shit about Psychology and shit and never did anything.

10 months into blackpill = Better skin, fighting Norwood, already on my way to orthognatic surgery and funnily enough I also gained much confidence and became wiser.

This surprised me, 10 month reading threads from Autist > several years and tons of books of very popular autors for "Self Improvement"


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 5, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> I am coping
> 
> but which one is delusional


after that dn rd


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 5, 2019)

obesecel said:


> after that dn rd


dn care

other people can read too. Some Lurker sure will do


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How to Stop Balding - Pajeet Patel


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Nov 5, 2019)

obesecel said:


> you read a lot of books, how come? A stoner who reads books is a very rare pokemon
> 
> (i also appreciate your list, found some very interesting titles there)


I dont agree on that one, the stoners do read but most of their knowledge is pointless or they forget or it might do something with trying to "fit in" only people who are smart in real life try to dumb themselfs into majority of population.

Drugs like weed, psychociblin, salvia and lsd sometimes help me to grasp reality in a more satisfying way, like undestanding why people behave in a certain way, its like coming one with the unconsious, having a lucid dream where you can ask youself why do you feel that way or another, its hard to explan to someone who never did drugs. Its like trying to explain to somebody full concept of being drunk or on high dose of caffeine to somebody who never got drunk, you can talk terms and try to explain but to try them to get inside your head is impossible.
I think that im rather smart, have a lot of knowledge on many topics of my interest but im mostly shamed in here for my knowledge and trying to have a meaningfull conversation, in real life I just dont try anymore because I prefer to be the odd one in the group instead of not being in the group whatsoever.

I never met person IRL who had their shit together and tried to teach others, sometimes I have this explosion in my head to be better for 3-4 weeks when I trully learn and try to become better, try to teach others but after a while all of that comes to an end, im left mostly alone because no 1 wants to join.
Its agonizing.
@Dude420 your thoughts?


ldar = cope said:


> I am coping
> 
> but which one is delusional
> 
> ...


Well I must say that yup, looks improved me more than anything, you cant even imagine how much of my dick moves were repressed before, my "flirting" was odd but rn girls are actually enjoying my company, even start to flirt themselfs but at the end of the day I feel empty I "cope" by seeking intelectual stimulation, my dopamine reward system works in the way that having dumb conversations that lead to not learning are boring as fuck, Its like a drug better than fucking or anything. I hope that maybe one day will come when Im not the smartest in my room of peers and have somebody that will stimulate me intelectually but as years come by my peers are only getting dumber or staying the same when Im learning all the time about everything. I wish I could just party with them or some shit like that but its impossible for me because I feel ashamed of wasting my time on lesser men/women than me. Having an equal friend male or female that doesnt bore me to death with their speech is the goal, always has been.

What im trying to say is that: If I boost my looks even to 10/10 will I ever be satisfied without the knowledge? Im the best looking man around rn, have more knowledge on all of the subjects that people bring IRL but I still feel empty, how you'd fix that? (im trying to have a conversation not to hear you advice on LDAR and rope)


----------



## Lux (Nov 6, 2019)

48 laws of power.


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 6, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> I dont agree on that one, the stoners do read but most of their knowledge is pointless or they forget or it might do something with trying to "fit in" only people who are smart in real life try to dumb themselfs into majority of population.
> 
> Drugs like weed, psychociblin, salvia and lsd sometimes help me to grasp reality in a more satisfying way, like undestanding why people behave in a certain way, its like coming one with the unconsious, having a lucid dream where you can ask youself why do you feel that way or another, its hard to explan to someone who never did drugs. Its like trying to explain to somebody full concept of being drunk or on high dose of caffeine to somebody who never got drunk, you can talk terms and try to explain but to try them to get inside your head is impossible.
> I think that im rather smart, have a lot of knowledge on many topics of my interest but im mostly shamed in here for my knowledge and trying to have a meaningfull conversation, in real life I just dont try anymore because I prefer to be the odd one in the group instead of not being in the group whatsoever.
> ...


Yeah, I agree, I am not a stoner, I smoke very infrequently, most time I smoke alone in the aim to access parts of my consciousness I wouldn't be able to access normally or to help me think more clearly/from a different perspective.


----------



## logan (Nov 8, 2019)

THINK AND GROW RICH - NAPOLEON HILL
HOW TO WIN FRIENDS AND INFLUENCE PEOPLE - DALE CARNEGIE
INFLUENCE - ROBERT CALDIANI
HOW TO TALK TO ANYONE - LEIL LOWNDES
48 LAWS OF POWER - ROBERT GREENE
I WILL TEACH YOU HOW TO BE RICH - RAMIT SETHI
RICH DAD, POOR DAD, RICH DADS CASHFLOW QUADRANT, RICH DADS GUIDE TO INVESTING - ROBERT KAWASAKI
THE RICHEST MAN IN BABYLON - GEORGE SAMUEL CLASON
7 HABITS OF HIGHLY EFFECTIVE PEOPLE - STEPHEN COVEY
THE ART OF WAR - SUN TZU
THE ART OF SEDUCTION - ROBERT GREENE
YOUR MONEY OR YOUR LIFE - VICKI ROBIN

Looking good < looking good and winning


----------



## Littleboy (Nov 9, 2019)

What do you think of the books by Robert Greene:
1. 48 Laws of Power
2. 33 Strategies of War
3. Art of Seduction
4. The 50th Law
5. Mastery

Ps he's also inspired other books as well.

I've got all of them.


Dude420 said:


> My 150+ books list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumb Question. I take it you read them all? Any Audio Books in there etc?
It looks like my Amazon Wish list JFL... Does one go for E Books or Paper backed books? Which is easier to read? E Books are easier to store I know that.


----------



## Kade (Nov 9, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Chad skips reading and fucks your oneitis while you study the laws of physics


You know, I found the flute puppet gif in your sig really endearing 

But I’m also a big fan of Daft Punk, Discovery is a legendary album

Carry on


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Sperm wars


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

i should start reading books


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 13, 2019)

I unironically accidentally read book gooks thread


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I unironically accidentally read book gooks thread


flat books thread


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

excellent books


----------



## Ayush (Nov 15, 2019)

That's why you should 


hebbewem said:


> Nobody here read books


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 18, 2019)

Might is Right : Ragnar Redbeard : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Might is Right is a highly controversial Social Darwinist book written in the late Victorian Era. It has been banned several times throughout history in...



archive.org


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinda old, but the Selfish Gene by Dawkins. The Conspiracy of the Human Race by Ligotti, tho this book is more for masochists and true blackpillers. Boostrap redpill looksmaxxers will not enjoy it.


----------



## Raymon97 (Nov 18, 2019)

Man's Search for Meaning
Book by Viktor Frankl


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Nov 18, 2019)

"Mein Kampf" by A.H is also supposed to be really good and mindblowing


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 18, 2019)

Littleboy said:


> Dumb Question. I take it you read them all? Any Audio Books in there etc?
> It looks like my Amazon Wish list JFL... Does one go for E Books or Paper backed books? Which is easier to read? E Books are easier to store I know that.


Usually E-Books because I often skim through some parts, more and more I am already familiar with the content presented because of all the books I read. Audiobooks when the author is the one narrating and I know I am unlikely to want to skim through it, at ~x1.2-1.5 speed depending on the narrator's tempo. Never paper because I usually pirate them. I like watching lectures of books on YT, you can find one surprisingly often, can often be sufficient to me for my level of interest in that author and his ideas, especially the hour long ones, generally more condense and to the point.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 18, 2019)

Meditations by Marcus Arelieus


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 24, 2019)

*good thread obesebrah*


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 24, 2019)

jfl at thinking looksmax users read books


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 24, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> jfl at thinking looksmax users read books


Forums> Looksmax> Success 

this isn't about looks you molten brainlet


----------



## InhibitedChad (Nov 26, 2019)

The Female Brain by Louann Bizendine


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 26, 2019)

*i wish i was well read, knowledgeable and intelligent. fuck i need to stop shitposting on forums. its the only addiction i have in life; pressure free social interaction.
for the next week im going to do NO shitposting. ill just read books all day, lift weights, drink milk, meditate, stare at myself in the mirror and let the torrent of depression wash over me because im ugly but at least i wont be feeding my shitposting addiction.* *inb4 join date jfl brainlet. we all need ascend. we all need to dopminergic system and brain chemistry maxx. forums ruin the dopaminergic system. I need to leave my bedroom. We all need to social skillsmaxx and brain maxx, intelligencemaxx as well as looksmaxx. everything matters boyos. *


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 29, 2019)

A Treatise of Human Nature, David Hume
The Art Of Thinking Clearly, Rolf Dobelli
Flow, Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi
The Communist Manifesto, Karl Marx, Friedrich Engels


----------



## kilgrave (Dec 4, 2019)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 5, 2019)

I wrote books myself I can post them here if anyone cares.

But if I had to recommend anything, Studies In Pessimism by Arthur Schopenhauer, The Prince by Machiavelli, Carl Schmitt - (On) Dictatorship, Emil Cioran - Fall Into Time and A Short History Of Decay, Jacques Camatte - The World We Must Leave, Georges Bataille - The Accursed Share, id recommend Louis Althusser but I've only skimmed through some of his works, Nick Land - The Dark Enlightenment, Pentti Linkola - Can Life Prevail?, and Anthony Ludovici - really anything he wrote.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 6, 2019)

Interesting no one have posted any graphs yet.


----------



## Drugs (Dec 6, 2019)

Industrial Society and Its Future by Ted Kaczynski

You can read it here http://editions-hache.com/essais/pdf/kaczynski2.pdf


----------



## Arkantos (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Patriot (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Dec 12, 2019)

Winnie the pooh


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 14, 2019)

Patriot said:


> View attachment 190744
> View attachment 190746
> View attachment 190749
> View attachment 190742
> ...


I came up with a simple rule.

Avoid reading any books recommended by anonymous 18 yo naive sexless losers. It's better to find a mentor/idol, and read his books plus his source material. And don't read for the sake of reading. Read books that are likely to solve/help with a current problem you're having. Reading about politics or economics never solve problems (only increase).


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 10, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Nobody here read books


I do, but for the most I would advice someone to think reading will change shit if it isn't reality related and applicable in real life


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 10, 2022)

Deleted member 1089 said:


> Winnie the pooh


----------



## cmfanel (Mar 10, 2022)

meditations - marcus aurelius
letters from a stoic - senneca


----------



## Bvnny. (Mar 10, 2022)

Pierre-Joseph Proudhon - What is Property and Banque du Peuple
J. M. Greer - How Civilizations Fall: A Theory of Catabolic Collapse
Bruno S. Frey - The New Democratic Federalism for Europe
Mário Ferreira dos Santos - Análise Dialéctica do Marxismo
Kenji Yoshino - The epistemic contract of bisexual erasure
Prince Hans-Adam II - The State in the Third Millenium
Albert Camus - The Myth of Sisyphus and The Rebel
Alfred Marshall - The Principles of Economics
Robert Nozick - Anarchy, State and Utopia
Sextvs Empiricvs - Outlines of Pyrrhonism
Lewis Mumford - Technics and Civilization
Fernando Pessoa - The Anarchist Banker
Pierluigi Piazzi - Aprendendo Inteligência
Muammar Al-Gadaffi - The Green Book
Oswaldo Porchat - Rumo ao Ceticismo
Michelle Langley - Women's Infidelity
Miguel Reale - Introdução à Filosofia
Emer de Vattel - The Law of Nations
Sister Miriam Joseph - The Trivium
Max Stirner - The Ego and Its Own
Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
Otto Weininger - Sex & Character
Friedrich Engels - Anti-Dühring
Shanna Swan - Count Down
Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens
Plotinvs - The Six Enneads
Ernst Jünger - Eumeswil
The Tanakh
The Quran
The Bible


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 10, 2022)

Bruh I thought this was a blackpilled forum how are y'all's book tastes so shit. Imagine thinking you are hot shit for reading 48LP


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Mar 10, 2022)

Anything by George Orwell


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Enlil said:


> the manipulated man. by Esther Vilar


Wat it bout


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Adamantium said:


> Bruh I thought this was a blackpilled forum how are y'all's book tastes so shit. Imagine thinking you are hot shit for reading 48LP


Give us ur recommendations maestro


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 10, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Give us ur recommendations maestro


-Anatomy for Plastic Surgery of the Head Face and Neck
- Surgical approaches to the Craniofacial skeleton
- Craniofacial Growth
- A Man From Héric: The Life and Work of Paul Tessier, Father of Craniofacial Surgery
- Everything written by Tessier Himself
- Everything written by Fernando Ortiz-Monasterio
- Various articles by Kufner, Obwegeser, Yaremchuk, Sinn, Schmitz
- Atlas of Maxillofacial Surgery


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Adamantium said:


> -Anatomy for Plastic Surgery of the Head Face and Neck
> - Surgical approaches to the Craniofacial skeleton
> - Craniofacial Growth
> - A Man From Héric: The Life and Work of Paul Tessier, Father of Craniofacial Surgery
> ...


Just bonesmash faggot


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 10, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Just bonesmash faggot


lefort or rope


----------



## Bvnny. (Mar 10, 2022)

Adamantium said:


> Bruh I thought this was a blackpilled forum how are y'all's book tastes so shit. Imagine thinking you are hot shit for reading 48LP


Only reading books about the blackpill is boring

I prefer to read books about philosophy, politics and economics.


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 10, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Only reading books about the blackpill is boring
> 
> I prefer to read books about philosophy, politics and economics.


philosophy is the same old shit 
acquiring knowledge about topics is good though


----------

